# Aristo Pacific & QSI Sound



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Who has a good sound file for the Aristo Pacific they would like to share?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

since the new sound files with the enhanced heavy load and drifting and the rod clank just came out... why not use the K4 one? 

if you have the programmer, it's easy to customize the whistle if you like... 

(and you must have the programmer if you want the sound file).... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the K-4 file. The K-4 was a 4-6-2 Pacific, and as far as I know there is no sound file matching Aristo's prototype for the Pacific, which is the B&O "president" class, more or less. The K4 file is a Pacific, and it's as close as anything else. As Greg said you can change the whistle or the chuff

I have the K4 file in an Aristo Pacific and in a Lionel Atlantic. I changed the whistle in the Atlantic to something else, but I can't remember what right now
.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Quantum Programer. I have the K4 in it now. I don't like the sound of it. I was hoping someone would share their file so I didn't have to spend a lot of time fiddeling with it.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

What is it about the file that you don't like?I'm thinking maybe it's your speaker. What speaker are you using, and where is it? 


It's really easy to change the files--just update the firmware. Among the updated files, the ATSF chuff is very different sounding


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I asked for the wrong info. I am not looking for the sound file to load into the sound unit. I am looking for the computer file with all of the CV's modified to install in the sound unit. With the Quantum Programer you can save all the sound and DCC settings and then install them in a second unit and both will be exactly the same.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have the CV manager program? It's really easy to set a bunch of CVs at once. I haven't run the chuff synch on my Pacific yet, so I don't have numbers for that. 

I'm not sure if you can export a CV manager file--I'm a mac guy, and to run the program I have to shut my computer down and reboot in windows. But you would not get much from the file--I don't change that much 


The biggest thing I do is change the inertia settings--I change CV3 to 50 and CV 4 to 25. I usually turn the sound down (cv 49 to 0, cv 51 to around 25) and set the mute sound to something low, like around ten. I turn up on the whistle and the squeeling brakes. 


Have you tried the CV manager? It took me a while to figure out, but once I did it was pretty good.


As far as whistles, the T1 and the "shaybeg" are in the same ballpark as the K4 whistle, a little different.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do the same thing as Mike does, just those CV's at first, almost the same numbers... 

There is so little to do, it basically runs fine right out of the box... dialing in a bit more momentum and having a "softer" rather than a full mute is a nice thing... 

You can do what Mike said in about 40 seconds... 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. if you want to share settings, you need JMRI... google it...


----------

